

Win a year's mentorship from Alexis Ohanian - kn0thing
http://www.prizeo.com/prizes/alexis/a-years-mentorship#bkstandup

======
minimaxir
Wait, wasn't this submitted yesterday?
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6451899](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6451899)

And before that, which was deleted so it could be resubmitted:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6451740](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6451740)

(curiously, all three links have the same initial commenters)

~~~
rasca123
because its for charity...

~~~
Permit
I think his point is that it's weird that you don't comment on anything else,
but manage to have impeccable timing in terms of showing up when this thread
is posted.

Edit: Especially if you go back in your comment history and see that you
actually know Alexis. So it's kinda offputting to see the early votes get
gamed like that, even if it is for a great cause.

------
sadfaceunread
I don't understand how Prizeo complies with relevant contest related law. You
get entries in proportion to the size of your donation, but apparently
contributing does not improve your chances of winning. This seems to be a
direct contradiction.

From the contest rules:

The winner will be chosen at random using Prizeo's certified random number
generator. No payment or contribution is necessary to enter or win.
Contributing will not improve the chances of winning. The contest is subject
to Prizeo's Terms and Conditions. The prize is non-transferable.

------
thangalin
From [http://www.prizeo.com/prizes/alexis/a-years-
mentorship/defau...](http://www.prizeo.com/prizes/alexis/a-years-
mentorship/default/official-rules) ... Quebec is not a country. ;-)

~~~
kn0thing
Touche. They wish they were, though! Right?

------
drosenberg
Very cool. Would love to go to a Nets Game with you!

~~~
kn0thing
It'll be fun - especially this season!

------
rasca123
damn this is a good idea. i hope i win the #waffle prize. or maybe get to eat
some other #pastry with #you.

------
dsugarman
what does be a YC founder for a day entail?

~~~
kn0thing
Office hours with YC partners and me at the YC offices. We'll go to red rock
coffee in MV, too!

------
LSeigal
Love it

~~~
kn0thing
I can't wait to get waffles with some generous donor...

